# Playing my first real gig tomorrow...update I did it!



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Been playing guitar for 25 years, never really been in a band, but tomorrow I will be playing my first real gig in front of a real audience (anywhere from 40-100 people). My wife will be singing and I'm on guitar. We are playing 3 songs to open a burlesque show. 

For those of you curious I will be using a Gretsch Jet with dearmonds into a 65 Princeton reissue. For pedals I'm using an OCD, an EHX grand canyon and B9. It's a Halloween show so using these for some cool effects.

Wish me luck!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

pickslide said:


> Been playing guitar for 25 years, never really been in a band, but tomorrow I will be playing my first real gig in front of a real audience (anywhere from 40-100 people). My wife will be singing and I'm on guitar. We are playing 3 songs to open a burlesque show.
> 
> For those of you curious I will be using a Gretsch Jet with dearmonds into a 65 Princeton reissue. For pedals I'm using an OCD, an EHX grand canyon and B9. It's a Halloween show so using these for some cool effects.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck, but you don’t need it I’m sure. Have fun!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

pickslide said:


> Been playing guitar for 25 years, never really been in a band, but tomorrow I will be playing my first real gig in front of a real audience (anywhere from 40-100 people). My wife will be singing and I'm on guitar. We are playing 3 songs to open a burlesque show.
> 
> For those of you curious I will be using a Gretsch Jet with dearmonds into a 65 Princeton reissue. For pedals I'm using an OCD, an EHX grand canyon and B9. It's a Halloween show so using these for some cool effects.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Best of luck! I need to follow your lead cause I’m in the same boat.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Have fun!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

pickslide said:


> Been playing guitar for 25 years, never really been in a band, but tomorrow I will be playing my first real gig in front of a real audience


That's a big step, congrats.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Have a great gig and enjoy !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ENJOY!

I admire you (and your wife) for having the confidence and determination required to do this gig.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm nervous and excited but mostly just remembering to have fun with it....because that's the point of doing this in the first place.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What is everyones first fake gig?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Budda said:


> What is everyones first fake gig?


=^. .^= My cats. One I call "Lead singer" because he is very vocal and I assume it's singing, not loud criticism. I don't have the courage to play in front of people yet. 

@pickslide Have a great time at your first gig. Make sure you give a recap of how it goes/went. Looking forward to it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Audiences that are out for a good time are not very critical. You have a good time too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

pickslide said:


> Been playing guitar for 25 years, never really been in a band, but tomorrow I will be playing my first real gig in front of a real audience (anywhere from 40-100 people). My wife will be singing and I'm on guitar. We are playing 3 songs to open a burlesque show.
> 
> For those of you curious I will be using a Gretsch Jet with dearmonds into a 65 Princeton reissue. For pedals I'm using an OCD, an EHX grand canyon and B9. It's a Halloween show so using these for some cool effects.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Exactly what kind of Burlesque are we talking here? This?




And are you playing at The Cathouse? Or is it the thing at Mikeys on 12th. Good luck either way.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck on your gig! Once you've gone through one, it's easier the next time.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Exactly what kind of Burlesque are we talking here? This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup there can definitely be performances like that in the show. 

It's Sin and Gin at Mikey's on 12th. They do it every 3rd Sunday of the month.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Exactly what kind of Burlesque are we talking here? This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superglued tassels?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> Superglued tassels?


There is a talent to keep those tassels on until the right time. 


pickslide said:


> Yup there can definitely be performances like that in the show.
> 
> It's Sin and Gin at Mikey's on 12th. They do it every 3rd Sunday of the month.


Which just happens to be today.....I'll be damned. Ummmm, I'm just asking for a friend you understand but ahhhhh, what time and is there a cover charge? And ummmmm if there is an exotic dancer or two are they the old fashioned kind who actually give a good and entertaining show or do they just jump in your lap and ask for $25 and drinks?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> There is a talent to keep those tassels on until the right time.
> 
> Which just happens to be today.....I'll be damned. Ummmm, I'm just asking for a friend you understand but ahhhhh, what time and is there a cover charge? And ummmmm if there is an exotic dancer or two are they the old fashioned kind who actually give a good and entertaining show or do they just jump in your lap and ask for $25 and drinks?


Sorry but I didn't see this until now. 

A ticket to the show is $12. It's not a show where the girls sit in your lap or even touch. 99% of the performances arenon the stage. It's a stage show, not a strip show. The prices for drinks and food are whats on the menu. Good food there too by the way.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Ok, I did it! Overall it was pretty good. We were rushed to get the show started and I didn't get any kind of proper sound check. I was told to turn up after 2 songs lol. 

We played fairly well, but being the critical guy that I am I know that I made several mistakes. Also being rushed led me to screwing up some settings and what have you. 

That said, I am very happy that we did it and I definitely want to do it more and more. I was able to basically zone out the audience which helped with some nerves. I was very happy that when I did make a mistake I was able to just keep going and stay in the song. I also see how gearwise/tonewise, playing live is different than playing at home. 

Anyway, an excellent experience with room for improvement. Thanks to you all for the support and advice.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sorry I missed this, glad you came out of it rating the experience "excellent". We're mostly all our own worst critics, and chances the audience took any notice of a clam pretty low and the memory of it would pretty much not exist for an audience member, barring an outright catastrophe, so good on you for getting past it right away.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fun fact: once you know what the "oops" look is, you recognize it among professionals


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations on your first gig! Great to hear that you had an excellent experience. Playing in front of people is something that I enjoy the most. It is what is keeping me going. I have a band and now a duo going. At 64 years of age, I never thought I'd still be doing what I'm doing. But every time we play live, there's always something that pushes me to continue on.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm surprised no one asked if it was a paying gig, or for 'the exposure'.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

jb welder said:


> I'm surprised no one asked if it was a paying gig, or for 'the exposure'.


LOL it was both!


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

How was the turnout? My friend's band has played Mikey's, the sound was fantastic but not a lot of people came out.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yelir said:


> How was the turnout? My friend's band has played Mikey's, the sound was fantastic but not a lot of people came out.


These shows get a pretty good turnout. The place was about 3/4 full and the show wasn't as busy as they often get. It's a fun show to check out some time. I go fairly often so if you or anybody around here ever plan on checking it out sometime let me know!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

pickslide said:


> Ok, I did it! Overall it was pretty good. We were rushed to get the show started and I didn't get any kind of proper sound check. I was told to turn up after 2 songs lol.




One of the corollaries to Murphy is: "No matter how much time you have, it's never quite enough." The first few times are especially difficult and challenging, like travel or camping. 




> We played fairly well, but being the critical guy that I am I know that I made several mistakes. Also being rushed led me to screwing up some settings and what have you.
> 
> That said, I am very happy that we did it and I definitely want to do it more and more. I was able to basically zone out the audience which helped with some nerves. I was very happy that when I did make a mistake I was able to just keep going and stay in the song. I also see how gearwise/tonewise, *playing live is different than playing at home. *
> 
> Anyway, an excellent experience with room for improvement. Thanks to you all for the support and advice.


This, times X1000. Many people have no idea how different it is. Or how addictive. Hope you get more chances to gig out. It really is a rush (or is that Rash?).


----------

